# Atlantis to re release the Revell Moonship



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

From Cult:









Moonship Spacecraft - 1:96 - Revell reissue from Atlantis-AM






www.culttvmanshop.com





With Atlantis already releasing the Convair shuttlecraft I wonder if a space pirate combo could be coming?









Convair Shuttlecraft Spaceship 1:150 scale - Revell reissue






www.culttvmanshop.com







Ninfinger Productions: Scale Models


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mach7 said:


> With Atlantis already releasing the Convair shuttlecraft I wonder if a space pirate combo could be coming?


Oh my stars and garters! I would love to see them reissue the Moon Ship/Shuttlecraft combo ("Space Pursuit") as well as the Helios Nuclear Powered Lunar Landing Craft ("Atomic Space Explorer Solaris"). It would prove my point, that if you wait long enough, somebody will reissue almost _*anything*_!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Three on preorder already.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm looking forward to the Moon Ship reissue, but I would also love to see a reissue of the complete Revell XSL-01 kit and the Revell Space Station. It has long been rumored that the molds for both kits were damaged, and that was the reason why they have never been re-released. But, I don't believe that those rumors were ever substantiated. Nevertheless, there are plenty of the original kits out there where new molds could be created, although I imagine the costs might make that prohibitive. In any case, I'm sure that I am not alone in my desire to see these back out on the market.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> I'm looking forward to the Moon Ship reissue, but I would also love to see a reissue of the complete Revell XSL-01 kit and the Revell Space Station....In any case, I'm sure that I am not alone in my desire to see these back out on the market.


T & A, you are_* not*_!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The moonship reminds me a bit of the Pan Am space clipper from _2001._


----------



## 72ndscale (Jan 2, 2021)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The moonship reminds me a bit of the Pan Am space clipper from _2001._


I just pre-ordered this one from culttvmanshop.com and then promptly found this website. I had the "Space Pursuit" version when I was a teenager and really "jacked it up"! I already have a Convair Shuttle (reissue) in my stash and have wanted to do a proper build of these kits for a long time. Maybe should have waited for Atlantis to re-release the "Space Pursuit" version. What's next, an Atlantis XSL-01?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Welcome! and lets hope, the XSL-01 would be nice!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

There is some discussion over on The Rocketry Forum about converting the MoonShip into a flying rocket.

Interesting....


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It wouldn't be too hard to make a flying model rocket from the Moonship kit. An engine tube up the middle, add a parachute chamber where the astronauts would be, glue on a couple of clear plastic fins and a launch lug and it might be flyable.

Of course, the last model I converted into a flying model rocket turned left just after clearing the launch rod and destroyed itself against a small hill!

Larry


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you remove the hill before the next flight?


----------

